# Package transportation



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Transporting packages is my worth day of the year. I have a 16' package hauler if you have some time to stop over I'll show it to you. Have you locked in your load with a supplier yet. If not you might be getting your packages in late May.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Keep them cool, give them fresh air, and do not stop longer than to pee or refuel. An open mesh tarp with holes small enough the bees cannot get through and large enough they get air, will go a long way to not getting stopped, and waiting on the side of the road as your bees bake. I keep a couple hundred loose bees in the cab too. If you are getting a battery box of queens, the bees attracted to the royalty will scare off most any non-beekeeper. I have not found a trooper brave enough to have me open the window or door yet.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

> Have you locked in your load with a supplier yet?


I understand that re-sellers of packages have increased their orders for next spring, and that some package suppliers may be limiting their mail order shipments to meet their dealers demands.


----------



## Sweet to the Soul (Sep 1, 2010)

The Honey Householder said:


> I have a 16' package hauler if you have some time to stop over I'll show it to you. QUOTE]
> 
> Would love to see your setup, but not sure where you are exactly located in the county.
> 
> ...


----------

